

Meteorite crash in Russia: explosions in Chelyabinsk [video] - ShaneOfAllTrade
http://english.ruvr.ru/2013_02_15/Meteorite-crash-in-Russia-explosions-in-Chelyabinsk/

======
ck2
There is a much better video where you can see it skipping across the
atmosphere before plunging in like a rock across a lake.

And the four minute delay of the boom from the atmosphere to the surface is
super scary considering how much energy it had.

There's another video with it head-on and that must be what being hit by an
icbm looks like, at least for the first millisecond.

Try some of the videos here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/18kado/ufo_meteorite...](http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/18kado/ufo_meteorite_plane_or_rocket_explodes_in_the_sky/)

~~~
cynwoody
> what being hit by an icbm looks like

Here's what a MIRV attack looks like (with dummy warheads):

[http://www.osborneink.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/MIRV.pn...](http://www.osborneink.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/MIRV.png)

With a meteor, the energy is all kinetic. With an ICBM, the kinetic energy is
incidental to the delivery method. The payload energy is all nuclear.

~~~
dhimes
Why are the trajectories straight?

~~~
cynwoody
That's what struck me about the MIRV test photo the first time I saw it.

Of course, the apparent straight lines are really just the far ends of very
flat parabolic curves. Unlike meteors, MIRV warheads are designed to make it
to the ground (or the intended airburst location) undamaged and with a 50%
probability of coming down within 100m of the target. Once released, the
warheads have no maneuvering capability and follow ballistic trajectories,
minimally distorted by the rapidly thickening atmosphere.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_independently_targetab...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_independently_targetable_reentry_vehicle)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-V6MZlyCqE> (Animated depiction of MIRV
flight)

~~~
dhimes
Thank you for those links. The things are coming in damn fast.

